# White Flag Has Been Raised....



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

I could try to say something, but I will just let the pictures do the talking....

*Whitefish's Strike:*









*The Payload:*









*If that wasn't enough, TheHat decided to pound me too:*









*JUST the cigars:*









*TOTAL Payload:*









I got









*Yeah, thats right. Whitefish and TheHat both hit me on the same day....*

Whitefish hit me with an ENTIRE box of Esteban Carrera Maduros (which are Rocky Patels, similar to the Vigilante, which I enjoy quite a bit), as well as a nice little sampler. TheHat hit me with such a barrage. TONS of great smokes....Graycliff, CAO, Perdomo, Cohiba (just to name a few). BOTH smacked me up with top shelf Amaretto for my Rocky Mountain Mother F**kers.

Love the knifes, and I like the White Owl touch 

*What else can I say besides thank you both so much. Just awesome. What a double-up! As you can see by my Avatar, the white flag has been raised.....*


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Somebody needed to smack you around!! :lol: BOOB for life!!! :dude:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice someone got owned


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Only the Navy could pull off such an attack. Looks like the BooBS are on a killing spree of their own. Does High Command offer a truce or an act of war?? :hmm: The Generals will discuss....




Nicely done, both of you!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

THAT is just crazy!!!!!!!!

FREAKING NUTS!!!!!!! I say!!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

....my backside is still sore.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol: Not like he didn't deserve it or nuttin :lol: Nice hits guys!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

CRider said:


> :lol: Not like he didn't deserve it or nuttin :lol: Nice hits guys!!!


CHRIS................










AM4LIFE?!? WTF MAN!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Not like he didn't deserve it or nuttin :lol: Nice hits guys!!!
> ...


UH OH!!! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

HAHA !!! Dont get too comfy I have a feeling your destruction isnt over... Anywho enjoy the smokes and all th stuff with it.... One good hit deserves another... just had to smack ya around a little bit :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I have that feeling as well...


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Had the Graycliff and the Vibe last night while playing some online poker (wife was out with the GFs getting sloppy). YUMMY stuff. Thank you so much!

Taking some of the Carreras to the course tomorrow to share with the boys. Thank you ******!

What a hit. And after my cBid order comes, i'll be turning my closet into a humidor!!!



.....i'm not done yet....????


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice hit boobs!! 
On a very deserving brother


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> .....i'm not done yet....????


*whistles innocently*


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

THE WHITE FLAG IS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

*shrug* your new nickname will be "The Frenchman"... sorry Didier i hope that doesnt offend yout heritage :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> CRider said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Not like he didn't deserve it or nuttin :lol: Nice hits guys!!!
> ...


Sorry buddy, but you did bring that shit on yerself :lol: It's not like you weren't warned :lol:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> *shrug* your new nickname will be "The Frenchman"... sorry Didier i hope that doesnt offend yout heritage :lol:


LOL. Hey, I fought a good battle so far. I put the white flag up to try to stop the bloodshed..... BUT, I think you are getting me fired back up....

Lets see whats coming on the Ammo Truck today.....

Title: 5 Vegas Limitada '07 Belicoso (Single)
Qty: 5
Auction Closed: 2008-08-07 23:15:00.0

Title: Padilla 'Obsidian' (belicoso) - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Auction Closed: 2008-08-12 22:58:00.0

Title: Gurkha Master Select Toro - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Auction Closed: 2008-08-08 22:26:00.0

Title: Gurkha Special-Edition Centurian Perfecto - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Auction Closed: 2008-08-08 22:29:00.0

Title: Gurkha Turk Toro - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Auction Closed: 2008-08-13 22:29:00.0

Title: Don Pepin Garcia Preferido (preferido) 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Auction Closed: 2008-08-11 23:30:00.0

Title: Vigilante Robusto Grande Maduro - 5-Pack
Qty: 1
Auction Closed: 2008-08-08 23:58:00.0


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW! That is a super hit!


What is that cigar with the polka dots on it? It looks interesting.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

it has herpes


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> it has herpes


Don't laugh Bob, It got them from Nick!!! :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > it has herpes
> ...


True story, and I got them from Andy


----------



## JOEWEISER (May 9, 2008)

i think this is appropriate...










ive been on the receiving end of one of the tag teams (aces and python) it lasted for days, and was VERY overwhelming.

:lol: :lol:


----------

